# Finnegan von der Zahnburg - IPO Training



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

Finally got a new video of Finn training. He is such a fun dog to work. I def need to improve my handling skills to keep up with him.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNB9aUMAsMU


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

He does look like a fun dog-looks like the helper likes him too


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Love it! He looks wonderful!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I watched it on fb. Finn is a very compliant/biddable boy! He looks like he is a fun dog to work on either end


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Nice sporty dog! How old is he?


----------



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

Finn is 17 months.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

He is looking super, very nice dog! Keep up the good work. Jim is an excellent trainer, your fortunate to be training with him.


----------



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Yes, I am very lucky to have the opportunity to train at Jim's and it is so close! Not many people have that luxury.

C


----------



## Airman1stclass (Jan 12, 2014)

ddoes jim do training packages? In ob or ipo


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

Say hi to Barb from Mark in KC. They are quality people and great trainers!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

Mark, I will let Barb no later this morning when I get to training!

Airman1stclas: Not sure about packages as I pay as I go for all 3phases. You should email Jim and let him know what you are looking for so he can respond.

Good luck,


C


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Nice job! Keep up the good work!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Nice dog Cheryl, tell Jim I said hi.


----------

